# Does change in designation matter for ACS assessment



## techno_engineer (Nov 20, 2012)

I have total 7 years of experience. My current role is as a Project Manager which came into effect since 2009 so effectively around 3 years as Project Manager before that I was a working as a System Engineer since 2007 and prior to that my designation was Associate Engineer so roughly 4 years as support and services engineer. 

Now since my current duties are of a ICT project manager so I am planning to get ACS assessment for the same, would my previous experience be considered or not and would I get 10 points for my overall experience of 7 years or just 5 points of less than 3 years of experience as Project Manager.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

techno_engineer said:


> I have total 7 years of experience. My current role is as a Project Manager which came into effect since 2009 so effectively around 3 years as Project Manager before that I was a working as a System Engineer since 2007 and prior to that my designation was Associate Engineer so roughly 4 years as support and services engineer.
> 
> Now since my current duties are of a ICT project manager so I am planning to get ACS assessment for the same, would my previous experience be considered or not and would I get 10 points for my overall experience of 7 years or just 5 points of less than 3 years of experience as Project Manager.


ACS does not consider about the designation. they take into consideration the duties you perform.

If you did not perform ICT project manager roles and responsibilities defined, they might not consider your previous work experience as relevant to ICT project manager.

My suggestion would be for you to get assessed as a SE, Analyst programmer or etc so that you could generalize the task you covered during your roles as System Engineer and Associate Engineer. this will help you to get an assessment for the full 7 years.

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## techno_engineer (Nov 20, 2012)

spin123 said:


> ACS does not consider about the designation. they take into consideration the duties you perform.
> 
> If you did not perform ICT project manager roles and responsibilities defined, they might not consider your previous work experience as relevant to ICT project manager.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Spin. There are quite a few duties/responsibilities which overlap with my previous roles as well though not 100% 
What is your suggestion in that case.


----------



## Osden (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, I agree, the duties and responsibilities play a more important role in a positive assessment rather than the job title, since different companies follow different naming standard for job titles, one of my previous titles for SE role was "IT Software Development Senior Officer"...:eyebrows:


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

techno_engineer said:


> Thanks for your reply Spin. There are quite a few duties/responsibilities which overlap with my previous roles as well though not 100%
> What is your suggestion in that case.


If you can cover 60-70% of the roles defined by ACS, you should be fine.

Btw what's your qualification most related to?


----------



## techno_engineer (Nov 20, 2012)

spin123 said:


> If you can cover 60-70% of the roles defined by ACS, you should be fine.
> 
> Btw what's your qualification most related to?


Qualification is BTech in IT so related to both the roles.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

It is true that only duties are considered and no attention is given to the Title. For Engineers Australia, in order to be considered as full-time experience you need to be working at least 20 hours a week on that role. So if you Project Manager duties overlap with previous roles, you can frame your duties so as to show at least 20 hours of 'core engineering work' other than 'project management'. I am not sure if it is the case with ACS as well

For example: Architecture Design, coding review and sign-off etc. are engineering work. I am an electronic engineer and hence do not go by the above examples purely.

To claim experience, in your experience letter, you need to add more keywords related to engineering duties and less on customer/engineer handling, project tracking etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

*Mixed Profile*

Hi,

I need some help here. 

In case my work experience of first year is as a test engineer and had similar responsibilities(1 yr 2 months), after i changed my job my designation remained the same (test engineer) but i started working with the responsibilities of a System Analyst(1 yr and 8 months).

My total work ex right now is 2yrs and 10 months.

In this situation, can i apply ACS of system analyst and can expect a positive ACS.

Thanks
Birender


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some help here.
> 
> ...


A lot depends on the roles and irresponsibility what you mention..because I got my Skill assessment done as ICT BA but my initial roles were Test Analyst but Testing was also a part of a BA role mentioned in job roles mentioned by ACS hence I got a +ve assessment as BA which includes the Test analyst role.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

kark said:


> A lot depends on the roles and irresponsibility what you mention..because I got my Skill assessment done as ICT BA but my initial roles were Test Analyst but Testing was also a part of a BA role mentioned in job roles mentioned by ACS hence I got a +ve assessment as BA which includes the Test analyst role.


Kark,

I am positive about the roles and responsibilities i am performing right now, but i am concerned about my roles when i started my career. 

ACS people check your role for all the years, or just the latest work you do?

Waiting for your response.. 

Thanks
Birender


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Birender said:


> Kark,
> 
> I am positive about the roles and responsibilities i am performing right now, but i am concerned about my roles when i started my career.
> 
> ...



They consider all your experience. But if you don't want them to consider any no of years, simply don't submit any work experience letters for that period.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Birender said:


> Kark,
> 
> I am positive about the roles and responsibilities i am performing right now, but i am concerned about my roles when i started my career.
> 
> ...


Its is basically the letter of statement or reference letter what you give.If the companies you work are quite big ones they don't do any verification .they go by what ever you have submitted

All the very best


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

spin123 said:


> They consider all your experience. But if you don't want them to consider any no of years, simply don't submit any work experience letters for that period.


Spin123,

But that will decrease the number of years in my work ex?

Thanks
Birender


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some help here.
> 
> ...


When you are getting the work reference letter for test engineer if possible try to incorporate some of the roles & responsibilities done by systems analyst. this is the only possible way you could get a full assessment for systems analyst.

But having said that, it's totally up to the ACS case officer who handles your case to decide whether the work done under test engineer relates to systems analyst.

Good Luck !!!!!


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Birender said:


> Spin123,
> 
> But that will decrease the number of years in my work ex?
> 
> ...


If you are in the same company get a list of job roles relevant to Skill assessment.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

kark said:


> If you are in the same company get a list of job roles relevant to Skill assessment.


Its like following:

Organisation A - Test Engineer - Roles and Responsibilities of *Testing Engineer* for 1 yr and 2 months

Organisation B - Test Engineer - Roles and Responsibilities of *System Analyst* for 1 yr and 8 months

Now if i file an ACS for SA. Will i get positive ACS as an SA for 2 yrs and 10 months?

Thanks
Birender


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

If both your Test engg and System Analyst letter statements is similar to what has been mentioned in ANZCODE of job responsibility of system analyst then your assessment would be +ve as system analyst


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...sessment-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf

Refer this.For each ANZSCO codes, job responsibility, tools and certification required is clearly defined here.

This is what happens in ACS.
- They take you application and check the ANZSCO codes you are applying.
- Check for you eligibility for the ANZSCO code you are applying
- Now they compare job responsibility, tools and certification required for the ANZSCO codes with your exp reference letter. I think they simply match the words and assess you.


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Can some one please let me know under which Visa Category - one can apply for ICT Project Manager (135112). I was looking under Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa, but can't find the same. Can I apply it under 189 or 190 category.
I am having more than 15 Yrs of experience in IT industry with more than 6 Yrs in Project and Program Management, currently working in India.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Jazz2013 said:


> Can some one please let me know under which Visa Category - one can apply for ICT Project Manager (135112). I was looking under Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa, but can't find the same. Can I apply it under 189 or 190 category.
> I am having more than 15 Yrs of experience in IT industry with more than 6 Yrs in Project and Program Management, currently working in India.


You cannot apply under 189 since ICT Project Manager is not in the SOL.

However check the state sponsored occupation list of different states. If it is present in one of those list you can apply for a state sponsorship and apply under 190 category.

I think ICT Project Manager is available in Victoria and Perth.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I am in delimma about work ref letter

i got experience as system admin 3 yrs before my graduation in IT and after my Diploma which is 50%ICT content.

Morever, organization with whom I used to work was in severe debt, they gonna change their businness and shut down production. If DIAC checks wt consequensed done??

Will ACS and DIDAC consider and give me point of experience as well??


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Freinds,


I am intended to apply for ICT Project Manager, where as present role has the mentioned roles and responsibilities which I can claim for 5 years.

My previous role was Technical Specialist, but it has certain roles and responsibilities of Project Manager. Can i claim my previous experience for the mentioned code? how should I mention it?

Please advice.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

Can someone answer?plz


----------



## Vivekarora (Apr 11, 2015)

*Changes in designation after ACS.*

Hi All,

Need advice on my ACS. I got my ACS almost year ago and now planning to fill EOI. At the time of ACS my designation was Technical Analyst but after two months I got promotion as Tech lead (Roles and responsibilities was same for both roles).

Below is sample:- 


Dates: 04/13 - 01/14 (0yrs 9mths)
Position: Technical Analyst
Employer: Company A
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/14 - 03/15 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: Technical Analyst
Employer: Company A - Onshore
Country: AUSTRALIA

Dates: 03/15 - 03/15 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Technical Analyst
Employer: Company A 
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/15 - 04/15 (0yrs 1mths)
Position: Technical Analyst
Employer: Company A Onshore
Country: AUSTRALIA

Dates: 04/15 - 07/15 (0yrs 3mths)
Position: Technical Analyst
Employer: Company A
Country: INDIA

Dates: 07/15 - 03/16 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: Technical Analyst
Employer: Company A Onshore
Country: AUSTRALIA

From April 2016 to Dec 2016 was on Tech lead role with same company. I changed the job in January 2017 and moved with new employer with Software developer designation with same roles and responsibilities. 

Now what would be impact EOI? Do I need to apply ACS again because want to claim point until today? 

How I should mention after April experience in EOI?

Thanks in advance.

Thanks!
Viv


----------



## MuhammadShuaib Shaikh (Nov 26, 2017)

Please suggest in my case my ACS assessment is done on Software Engineer while as as of now my designation is changed to business system analysis professional so can my ACS assessment will be valid and can I add my current experience to ACS assessment also .Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MuhammadShuaib Shaikh said:


> Please suggest in my case my ACS assessment is done on Software Engineer while as as of now my designation is changed to business system analysis professional so can my ACS assessment will be valid and can I add my current experience to ACS assessment also .Thanks in advance.


You will be taking a great risk if you continue to claim points for experience after your promotion 
If you want to claim points, get yourself reassessed 

Cheers


----------

